# my painted fire's & yellow's shrimp tanks.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*sorry for the crap video I just took it from a cellphonecamera*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks lovely!!! I can't get over how red those guys are.. Really nice


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Looks lovely!!! I can't get over how red those guys are.. Really nice


thanks cid


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

wait a minute, when I meet you I thought you were Filipino, your korean? and very nice moss, christmas I presume.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol, I am. My mum was watching a koream movie when I took the video


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You call that crappy? That's better than my video cam! Nice shrimp BTW.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

looks very nice. i really like the moss scape on the yellow tank.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> looks very nice. i really like the moss scape on the yellow tank.


Lol, thanks.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

u must use some ferts/co2 in those tanks? your moss is growing in so thick! 
very nice!!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, i dont use any ferts at all, Even from the start I didnt make one diy co2 coz I have many babies and I dont want them to die.


----------

